# Glaubt ihr die offizielle 9/11-Version?



## nyso (12. September 2010)

So, da ja gestern der neunte Jahrestag der Anschläge am 11. September war, und mich das ganz einfach mal interessiert, dachte ich mir erstellste mal ne nette Umfrage. 

Glaubt ihr noch die offizielle 9/11-Story?
Oder hegt ihr Zweifel?
Oder seid ihr euch sogar sicher, dass sie gelogen ist?


Wo mein Kreuzlein landet sollte klar sein, ich bin felsenfest überzeugt, das 9/11 ein Insidejob war, ähnlich wie der Reichstagsbrand, mit den gleichen Konsequenzen. Nämlich Notstandsverordnungen und Krieg.

Edit: Ich habe diese Umfrage nicht öffentlich geschaltet, es kann also niemand sehen, wer wofür gestimmt hat. Traut euch ruhig


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

Deine Antwortmöglichkeiten sind bis auf "bin mir nicht sicher" sehr subjektiv aus der Sich eine Verschwörungsgläubigen ausgesprochen, weshalb ich da bisher nicht antworten kann.



> "Ja, die Medien und Politker würden uns doch nicht belügen"



Ja, ich glaube, dass 9/11 ein Terroranschlag von Osama Bin Laden und der Al-Qaida war. Ja, ich glaube, Medien und Politker haben uns in diesem Zusammenhang belogen. Also kann ich diese Antwortmöglichkeit nicht nutzen.



> "Die Beweise liegen auf dem Tisch, die geamte Story ist eine Lüge"



Es liegen keine Beweise auf dem Tisch, nach denen 9/11 ein Inside-Job gewesen sein _muss_.
Viel mehr gibt es erdrückende Beweise, dass 9/11 ein Terroranschlag war.

Doch bevor wir hier anfangen über das Thema zu diskturieren möchte ich hiermit den Opfern und Angehörigen mein Beileid aussprechen.

Nun zum Thema...welche Beweise gibt es denn, dass es sich unumwürflich um einen Inside-Job handelte?


----------



## nyso (12. September 2010)

Och, da gibts einiges. Beispielsweise das das WTC so gebaut war, dass es selbst den Einsturz mehrerer Flugzeuge überstanden hatte. Oder das an diesem Tag nicht nur die Zwillingstürme einstürzten, sonder noch ein drittes Gebäude, WTC 7.
Über dessen Einsturz wurde wenige Minuten VORHER berichtet. BBC sagte, WTC 7 wäre eingestürzt, als es noch stand. Und wenige Minuten später stürzte es dann wirklich ein.

Oder wie wäre es hiermit: Man fand Spuren von Thermat! Das ist das militärische Pendant zu Thermit, dem Sprengstoff mit dem Häuser gesprengt werden.

Hier ein interessanter Link: 9/11: Sprengstoff nachgewiesen - politik.de - Portal für Politik und Diskussion / Forum / Community
_
Das internationale Forschungsteam geht davon aus, dass höchst wahrscheinlich die beiden Eigenschaften des militärisch eingesetzten Stoffes Nano-Thermit verwendet wurden. Dieses kann Eisen sehr schnell schmelzen oder aber auch starke Explosionen hervorrufen._


Zum Nachdenken ist dieses Video hier ganz gut: YouTube - Angehörige der Opfer von 9/11 fordern Aufklärung


Und Kriegsversprechen auf unoviso.de
NuoViso Filmproduktion & Dokukanal - Kriegsversprechen - NuoViso Filmproduktion


Und nein, ich bin kein "Verschwörungstheorethiker", ich will einfach die Wahrheit wissen.


----------



## Two-Face (12. September 2010)

Antwortmöglichkeit fehlt:
[X]Ja, Politiker belügen uns aber trotzdem

Außerdem wäre das jetzt schon der dritte 9/11-Thread, ruyven wird begeistert sein.


----------



## nyso (12. September 2010)

Tja, aber noch keine Umfrage. Soll hier ja auch kein Quatsch-Thread werden, sondern mich interessiert die Prozentzahl.

@ Mods, könntet ihr den Wunsch von Two-Face der Umfrage hinzufügen, könnte Sinnvoll sein.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. September 2010)

Ob es soetwas wie ein insidejob war ? Nö --> weil es dazu keinen Grund gab. wozu auch ? Als konsequenz wurde Afganistan überfallen und zu diesen Zeitpunkt war es von den Resoursen her noch uninteresant. Also alles andere Als der Irak. 
Belogen wurde die öffentlichkeit von 2 Stellen her.
Einmal die Politiker die ihre inkompetenz vertuschen versuchten und den Medien die alles Dramatisieren mussten und um sich von anderen Meldungen ab zu setzen.



> Beispielsweise das das WTC so gebaut war, dass es selbst den Einsturz mehrerer Flugzeuge überstanden hatte


Ähm da wurde normaler Baustahl und Betong verwendet. Das hält vlt ein kleines Feuer aus aber kein Verbrennendes Kerosin.



> Oder das an diesem Tag nicht nur die Zwillingstürme einstürzten, sonder noch ein drittes Gebäude, WTC 7.
> Über dessen Einsturz wurde wenige Minuten VORHER berichtet. BBC sagte,  WTC 7 wäre eingestürzt, als es noch stand. Und wenige Minuten später  stürzte es dann wirklich ein.


Wenn etwas passiert überschlagen sich nun einmal die Meldungen da hat niemand so richtig den durchblick. Und es stürzten noch mehr gebäute ein soweit ich weiß.



> Man fand Spuren von Thermat!


Und ? auch wenn der Reichstag in die Luft fliegen würde fände man was vom dem Zeug. Nur weil man spuren von etwas findet heißt das noch nicht das es daran beteiligt war. Nehmen wir die Geldscheine in deinem Boardmonai. Dort befindet sich an jeden 3. schein Kokain. Und ? Nimmst du Kokain ? oder handelst du mit dem mist ? wohl eher nicht.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

> BBC sagte, WTC 7 wäre eingestürzt, als es noch stand. Und wenige Minuten später stürzte es dann wirklich ein.



Also ist die britische BBC auch in Bushs Verschwörung involviert gewesen? 



> Oder das an diesem Tag nicht nur die Zwillingstürme einstürzten, sonder noch ein drittes Gebäude, WTC 7.



In WTC7 wurde durch den Brand in den Twin-Towers ein Feuer ausgelöst. Wichtig ist noch zu wissen, dass sich in WTC7 mehrere Diesel-Tanks befunden haben, die infolge des Brandes im Gebäude explodierten und so zum Einsturz des Gebäudes führten.



> Beispielsweise das das WTC so gebaut war, dass es selbst den Einsturz mehrerer Flugzeuge überstanden hatte.



Die Ingeneure sprachen immer davon, dass die Gebäude statisch den Aufprall einer Boeing 707 aushalten würden. Tatsächlich sind die Gebäude auch nicht durch den Zusammenstoß der Boeing 767 mit den Gebäuden zusammen gestürtzt.
Auslöser für den Einsturz der Twin-Towers war der durch den Kerosinbrand entstandene Bürobrand (der im übrigen viel heißer als Kerosin brennt). Dadurch wurde das Stahlgerüst instabil und gab letztendlich nach.



> Hier ein interessanter Link: 9/11: Sprengstoff nachgewiesen - politik.de - Portal für Politik und Diskussion / Forum / Community



Mal ein paar Zitate aus dieser Quelle:



> Bei vergleichbaren Unglücken kam es nicht zuletzt wegen des Kerosins zu erheblichen Explosionen, diese Gebäude blieben aber stehen.



Es gab nie vergleichbare Unglücke. Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass jemals vorher oder nachher Gebäude dieser Größenordnung von Flugzeugen der Größenordnung einer Boeing 767 vollständig bei voller Geschwindigkeit getroffen wurden.



> Dabei hat aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach das Nano-Thermit die tragenden Säulen durch die extreme Hitze der chemischen Reaktion geschmolzen bzw. aufgeweicht, den Rest könnten normale Sprengungen erledigt haben. Die Sprengungen mit regulärem Sprengstoff wurden zeitlich exakt abgestimmt - Etage für Etage von oben bis nach unten durchgeführt, so die Theorie der Wissenschaftler. Einige Aufnahmen vom Unfalltag und auch diverse Zeugenaussagen erbrachten schon häufiger Indizien für die gleiche Theorie.



Wer hat denn all die Sprengladungen im gesamten Gebäude angebracht? Waren das nachts die Wichtelmänner? Ja, es wurde in Teilen gebaut, das im Gebäude zum Brandschutz verwendete Asbest wurde durch neuen Feuerschutz ersetzt.
Aber man hat definitv nicht im gesamten Gebäude Sprengladungen angebracht.



> Thermit ist der Handelsname für ein Gemisch aus Eisenoxid- und Aluminium-Pulver. Dieses wird regulär zum Schweißen eingesetzt.



Da ist es natürlich völlig abwegig, dass das Thermit bei den Aufräum-Arbeiten nach den Anschlägen verwendet wurde um die riesigen übrig gebliebenen Außenhüllen der Twin-Towers für den Abtransport zu zerkleinern.

Es fehlt nach wie vor der Beweis, dass sich das Thermit schon *vor* den Flugzeugeinstürzen in den Gebäuden befand.



> Und nein, ich bin kein "Verschwörungstheorethiker", ich will einfach die Wahrheit wissen.



Ok, du bist kein Verschwörungstheoretiker, glaubst ihnen aber auch, was der Wahrheitsfindung nicht sehr dienlich ist. Denn bei genauerer Betrachtung gibt es leider keine Beweise für einen Inside-Job. Höchstens offene Fragen.


----------



## kenji_91 (12. September 2010)

Auch ich interessiere mich sehr für dieses Thema, weswegen ich darum bitte, eure Aussagen mit Quellen zu belegen, da dieses Sujet kein Freiraum für jegliche Eigenspekulation bietet.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (12. September 2010)

Die Quellen, sowohl für als auch gegen Verschwörungstheorien findet jeder mithilfe der entsprechenden Stichworte über Google oder jede andere beliebige Suchmaschine selbst.


----------



## Kaktus (12. September 2010)

Wenn man lange genug sucht, findet man zu jeder Katastrophe, zu jedem Anschlag... eigentlich zu allem eine Verschwörungstheorie.


----------



## Marauder (12. September 2010)

Ich muss die Umfrage leider irgendwie mit dem Maßstab betrachten, daß sie auch in der BILD abgedruckt werden könnte. Im besten Fall noch mit einem vorformuliertem Schreiben an Herrn Bush, alles zuzugeben (Ja ich werfe auf der Arbeit regelmäßig einen Blick rein...).

Es war eine grauenvolle Katastrophe...
Was wirklich passiert ist, wie und in welchem Zusammenhang, wer will sich als ABSOLUT Aussenstehender ein Urteil darüber erlauben welches GEWICHT hat? 
Sind hier im Forum irgendwelche Mitglieder von Terrorzellen, Geheimdiensten, Sprengstoffexperten, Terrorexperten, usw.?

Sicher ist, daß jemand wie ich sich dazu in meinem Tonfall äussern muss, daß ich so eine Abstimmung für totalen Schwachsinn halte.


----------



## Icejester (12. September 2010)

Oh Mann. Die zur Verfügung stehenden Antworten sind leider selten schlecht gestaltet. So kann ich gar nicht antworten. Denn meine Antwort wäre einfach: "Ja".

Ich glaube in der Hinsicht an keine Verschwörungstheorien, aber ich glaube auch nicht, daß uns Politiker nie belügen würden. Allerdings bin ich mir sicher, daß zumindest die amerikanischen Politiker in diesem Fall absolut die Wahrheit sagen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. September 2010)

Juhuuu wieder so ein Fred, das Thema ist doch schon ausgelutscht und Theorien gibt es da wie Sand am mehr. 

Eröffne doch noch mal einen Fred über das J.F.K-Attentat, vielleicht kommst du mit Hilfe dieses Forums an die Wahrheit wer ihn wirklich umgebracht hat. 

PS: Die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind zum !


----------



## Pokerclock (12. September 2010)

Die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt, dass Thread dieser Art nur auf eine Art enden können. Geschlossen.

Alles, was man hier lesen wird, kann man bereits im verlinkten Thread lesen.

-CLOSED-


----------



## Herbboy (13. September 2010)

Der größte Schwachsinn - mal abgesehen davon, dass es schlicht unmöglich ist, dass ALLE Eingeweihten dicht halten - ist ja sowieso, dass es völlig unnötig gewesen wäre, ein solches Desaster als Grundlage für einen Krieg gegen den Irak/Islam zu verursachen. Es hätte völlig gereicht, eine Flugzeugentführung durch irakische Islamisten inkl. Absturz irgendwo in der Wallachei zu faken. Oder einen Anschlag auf eine Militärbasis. Das hätte man mit viel viel weniger Beteiligten durchführen können, und dann fakt man noch ein paar Beweise für weitere Terrorpläne, und schon wäre mehr als genug Legitimation für einen "Feldzug" gewesen, hinter dem das ganze US-Volk steht.

Wozu also Milliardenschäden anrichten und tausende Leute opfern, dazu noch weitere Hundertschaften in Lebensgefahr bringen? 



Und zur Umfrage: das sind so typische Fragen, wie man sie nur stellen kann, wenn man schon eine feste Meinung hat und keine anderen zulassen will. 

"Ja, die Medien und die Politiker würden uns doch nicht belügen" => natürlich lügen Medien und Politiker auch mal bzw. verschweigen auch mal was. Also kann ich diese Antwort SO nicht ankreuzen. Wo ist aber denn die Antwortmöglichkeit wie "Ja, aber nicht, weil ich Medien/Politik blind glaube, sondern weil ich überzeugt davon bin/es logische Erklärungen für alles gibt" ?


Aber das beste an den Verschwörungs-Gläubigen ist ja immer noch: wenn Beweise für die Verschwörung fehlen, dann nicht, weil es keine Verschwörung gibt, sondern weil die Verschwörer sie haben verschwinden lassen... nee, is klar, ne? 



*edit* ups, der war ja schon dicht? Na, egal, ich lösch das jetzt nicht extra - und wenn doch, dann ist das *gruselmusik* eine Verschwörung *nebelschwaden*


----------

